# Volunteer required - a huge MK1 task!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Most of you will have noticed the amazing new Knowledge Base in the MK2 section, which Toshiba painstakingly put together. 8)

Well, after discussions with WAK he has given us permission to use the content on WAK-TT.com to populate a new MK1 Knowledge base which will be in the same format as the MK2 KB. 

As you will probably know WAK-TT.com is a huge resource and has many many articles... so, it will mean one or two people spending quite a bit of time bringing the content over, formatting etc etc

The person(s) who do it will have moderating rights to the area and will in essence be in charge of adding new articles and editing/deleting old.

*BE WARNED - this is by no means a small task, so please, if you volunteer you need to be serious enough to carry the task through until the end.*

Any volunteers?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I wouldn't mind taking this on. I know I am no longer a TT owner, but I believe I have quite a bit of knowledge based on my ownership experience 

It's quite a big task thou, would anyone like to join forces with me?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Nobody at all? 

Kev, I will go at this alone then... would you like to PM me details etc?

Cheers
Amit


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

amiTT said:


> Nobody at all?


C'mon guys - let's remember here that Amit is no longer a TT owner! It would be good to have some people help him. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

surely a task for john-h and the like?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

What does the task entail exactly?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

by all means I'll give it a shot... Already done the How-to V6 Brakes, and alike.. and i'm sure john H will be a usefull resource he carrys quite a few how-to's in his signiture


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> by all means I'll give it a shot... Already done the How-to V6 Brakes, and alike.. and i'm sure john H will be a usefull resource he carrys quite a few how-to's in his signiture


Is that an offer????


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

if nobody takes the reins by september it will be yeah.... got a chocker 2 weeks but i'd be more than willing to make a start and get things moving... obviously add to as we go !!.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys, almost all the work has already been done at www.wikitt.org and I am willing to donate this to the forum/ttoc.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will help out, i have not got the knowledge to write stuff but if its a case of creating a alphabetical list of how to's then creating links to whats already been written then i will be able to help out with that. I best have a look at the other one to see.

as for time whats the schedule

pm me if i can help out

cheers steve


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't have much spare time but I will help if I can.

Just let me know what I can do.


----------



## TTPhil (Aug 21, 2008)

I dont yet own a TT but do intend on buying one either at the end of this yr or the very very beginnign of next year.

I've had a look at the Mk2 KB and get the idea.....

I've owned a Mk4 Golf for 2.5yrs and they are very similar to the the mk1 TT. My knowledge of those isnt too bad so might be able to help.

I would find this intereisting as I would also learn loads about the TT before I make a purchase as well 

So if im wanted, i'l help out too


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Is the job still going i'm interested.

Charles


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

So If I set up a MK1 Knowledge Base area, who's _properly_ volunteering to populate it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> So If I set up a MK1 Knowledge Base area, who's _properly_ volunteering to populate it?


What exactly has to be done Kev and how will the task be shared? :roll:

cheers

rich


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> So If I set up a MK1 Knowledge Base area, who's _properly_ volunteering to populate it?


Stick me down, got abit of "free time" and "low funds" (spent too much on the bloody car) so will start to populate it... it's not complicated to do is it? i noticed the mk2's were all locked and that...


----------



## TTPhil (Aug 21, 2008)

If it's a case of taking the info from Wak's site and wiki-tt and putting it into topics for a knowledge base, then yeh im up for that, not too difficult and a few of us could get it done with less hassle as well


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

When Kev gets back from his holidays we will get this moving!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Quite a newbie but I am pretty good with formatting etc.

Normally work with spreadsheets but I am sure I can help out.

Let me know if you need my help.

Cheers


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I can supply info and poor quality pics of various things :roll: :lol: Happy to help out but have no real IT knowledge, but happy to do it then someone can format and change my spellings :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I was going to make a start at this but the magazine and other things got in the way following a discussion we had a while ago: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=166007 . I'm not sure a separate "forum" is the way to go as Kevin was saying in another thread (viewtopic.php?f=30&t=168340&start=0&view=viewpoll) it would just end up a mess of random postings and comments and ultimately the same as what we've got.

Here are my thoughts on it. The way I'm suggesting it could work would allow contributions from all, spreading the searching and contributing work over every member, so no one person is overloaded and putting the structuring and editing work in the hands of mods and administrators (or any other voluntier given access rights) who could make changes when they get time or following requests from members. Have a look at the following and let me know what you think.

*Index:*
I think what we need is index and structure - an *index* for people to be able to find things and a *structure* to make it all work. We do have as a crude start; the FAQ list at the top of the forum : viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8582 . It's way out of date and could be updated and sectioned into Tips, How Tos etc. That would provide the index. It could even have a bit of design put into it with a few pictures, graphics etc. to make it easy to use.

*Structure:*
For the structure, we could have sub pages accessed through links from the front FAQ page. Each of these pages would simply be a thread/post containing tips and How To links relating to the sub category. There would be lots of these sub pages for each category (like what I have under my sig strip). Everyone's original How Tos could stay in their original location (we simply link to them for now) but could be copied and made more permanent when time allows.

*Contribution:*
Also importantly, we could have prominently in the front page FAQ post, a *"post invitation"* link - whch people could click and which would simply open a separate page thread into which they could freely post tips, and links to How Tos they've seen etc. This would be a random disjointed collection running to many pages but the point is that everyone could contribute to this freely. This would save one person searching the whole forum - everybody can join in and build up this list of links instead 

*Maintenance:*
Every now and then, someone (a mod) could look through the raw list of contributions, pick out the good ones and then copy those links into the main FAQ under an organised title list. How To links could be copied directly and simple tips (text) could be pasted into the FAQ or FAQ sub pages.

Something like this:

FAQ Front Page:
Engine .....> Misfire : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
.............> Lack of power : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
.............> Tuning: List of tips (text) + How To (links)
.....etc.
Paintwork > Cleaning : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
............ > Repair : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
.... etc.
Bodywork > Recoditioning + Repair : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
............ > Modifications : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
............ > Window issues : List of tips (text) + How To (links)
........ etc.
Electrical >
Lighting >
Suspension >
Tyres >
etc.
etc.

If the list of links in one category ever gets too big for any section, this category's list could be replaced with a link and the list put into a "sub page" post. All tips and How Tos could always be accessed under the raw "post invitation" link, or others through forum search but the index would provide structure and a first place for people to look.

It should be easier to find what you want then 

Les made a start at an index:

1/ Exterior tips, cleaning, and exterior mods like the splitter R.
2/ Interior tips, cleaning like leather and mods.
3/ Bling, engine and the like.
4/Under the bonnet tips. Engine bits and bobs.
5/Brakes, steering and suspension tips.
6/Tyres, wheels and suspension tips.
7/Other tips.

The index can grow as required and so can the structure.

I'll set up a simple structure just to show how it could work and if people are in agreement they can start contributing their links and tips. etc.

EDIT: Here's the demo: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172190

Only a couple of links work so far but the "Contributions" one is functional and people can add posts to it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good to me John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad to see we are finally getting somewhere with this :wink:

My only worry is, most members don't even bother reading the current FAQ thread or using the search function, so once this is up and running over pages and pages, will it actually be used to it's full potential or are we still going to have the same questions everyday and thus posting links to the links as we normally do :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I put up the front page as a stickie viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172190

... and a couple of sub pages and importantly the Contributions thread.

These other pages are not stickies and can just float about on the forum. I've not even locked them. Some may be best locked and moved somewhere but some could have good comments freely added to - probably at the How to level itself where people may add tips etc.

If you all think this is a workable solution then we can start populating it. Feel free to say otherwise or suggest alternatives. One thing that may obviously be improved is some thought put into the index.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I would be happy to help in any way that I could.


----------

